# I just wanna cry.....



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I love warm weather, plus I get to get the toys out. But come on! 60* (potential) this coming week, thats just wrong. We had a late start to plowing last year, but I think I had a good full plowing in by this time. The last time this season we went out & scraped, we plowed an inch or a lil' over & that was it. I don't really want 6' of snow or anything, but a foot couldn't hurt right about now. We were supposed to get this big damn Noreaster a couple weeks ago, & I (along with the rest of the Eastern part of the country) was thinking, Yay! Something to actually do. Everyone scrambled to get their equip. ready & got skid after skid of salt, and what did we get? Freezing rain & rain. I hate ice, but if it's gonna do it (which it's dangerous in any measurement) I wish it would have laid on the parking lots. It only laid on concrete.:crying: I'm so sad.

Chris


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i hear ya, im in western pa only plowed 9 times usually we plow about 12-15 plowoing dont look good either does the bank account! lol 

well the one good thing about snowing and then warming up is that the snow melts nice so in the spring you can start your spring cleanups first of march, thats one nice thing! 

hey spring is not far away for us landscapers, feel bad for the ones that only do plowing. is there alot of you that only do plowing?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I just love winter time i really hate the summer even though i make more money in the summer during the construction season but it the winter time i love seeing the weather like this get me :crying: :realmad: :angry:


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in Central NJ, just purchased my first plow, made a bunch of mods to my truck, purchased a blower, shovels, ice scrapers, hundreds of lbs. of salt, advertising, networking with local contractors for backup agreements (you know, you scratch my back and I'll shave yours!)...

60 DEGREES IN JANUARY!!?? 

I should have opened a Surf Shop instead!!


----------

